# ABKC Bulletin: New Year 2012



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*ABKC Bulletin*

New in 2012 is the Save-A-Bully Class for rescued and/or altered dogs. Read it all about it HERE and register yours HERE.
*
*
*Effective Immediately:* It will now be *mandatory *to enter shows to show a *copy of ABKC paperwork or Bully ID*. Failure to present either of these will  require a purchased temp ticket. This ensures proper dogs and ages are entering our shows.
*
*
*NEWS!!* After much conversation with ABKC fanciers, we are *retracting *the statement that the point system for champion status will be going up. *It will remain in place as it is.* You will need 150 points, as well as 2 majors, to gain champion status. Thank you for all of your input.


ABKC BABY NEW YEARS GIVE BACK. ABKC will be giving free litter registrations from Jan 1, 2012-Feb 1, 2012. This applies to all of our New Year Baby Bully's. This includes all breeds accepted by The ABKC. The ABKC thanks you for all of the support. We wish you a wonderful prosperous year in 2012!
Dog Registration Form
Litter Registration Form

Effective Immediately - No muzzles, spike collars, wide collars, prong collars, collars with dog or kennel names or chain leashes permitted in show ring. You will have to show your dog(s) in a show lead and show choker.


When purchasing a temporary ticket at a show, please make sure to register your dog within ten days to avoid forfeiting your points. Instructions are printed on the back of the purchased ticket. 
Our organization is now doing DNA verification. Please contact our office for further details.
Bully ID Cards are now available!








Request yours HERE.


The ABKC is now awarding Junior Handler points. Click HERE for more information and register your Junior Handler HERE.


----------

